# Everything you wanted to know about BMW diesels...



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

_I spent weeks driving BMW diesels as well as those from the competition. _



> If you still think that diesels are slow and noisy, and belch black smoke, you're not alone-but you probably live in the U.S. Today, diesels in Europe account for roughly 50% of the market. In BMW's home market of Germany, 70% of BMWs sold are diesels.
> 
> But in the United States, the market is minuscule, in part because diesel automobiles acquired a reputation for poor reliability thanks in part to diesel models from Cadillac and Oldsmobile in the 1980s. For some reason, the ultra-reliable Mercedes 240d never seems to be what comes to mind, despite the fact that these cars were typically able to last well over 100,000 miles. (Of course, getting one to start at 40 below was an interesting adventure. . . but what's life without a little challenge?)
> 
> ...


Test list includes


BMW 335d
BMW 535d
BMW 123d
Audi A6 TDI
VW Jetta TDI
M-B ML320

Click here for the full article.


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks! Going to read it later :thumbup:

And, my job sucks compared to yours :rofl:


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

I drove behind a new Audi A4 diesel yesterday. The thing looked pretty awesome with big wheels, body kits and lowered suspension aswell as dual exhausts. I got closer and saw that it was a 3.0TDI. He then raced against another car from a traffic light and left a long dirty trail of black smoke behind him that smelt aweful...THIS FROM A BRAND NEW CAR!!!

I would be too embarresed to ever drive a car that did that


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Beemaboy said:


> I drove behind a new Audi A4 diesel yesterday. The thing looked pretty asweome with big wheels, body kits and lowered suspension aswell as dual exhausts. I got closer and saw that it was a 3.0TDI. He then raced against another car from a traffic light and left a long dirty trial of black smoke behind him that smelt aweful...THIS FROM A BRAND NEW CAR!!!
> 
> I would be too embarresed to ever drive a car that did that


None of the diesels I tested had any exhaust even remotely resembling that :dunno:


----------



## sdbrandon (Mar 18, 2006)

No surprise. All manufacturers are using the same play book to get diesels 50 state legal.

The modern diesel technology has existed for quite a while, but American's have not been fans of diesels like the Europeans. I still doubt many diesels will sell without a very very large MPG increase.

The VW Rabbit diesel got 50MPG back in the 1970's. This is what will sell now. Not an X5 diesel that gets 10% better mileage.

It is sad that the car makes have to be pushed so hard to bring this technology to the market. They could have done it 20 years ago. Now that Europe is increasing air standards, auto makes have no choice.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Great write up. At our dealership we have VW's also and the Jetta is a great car for the money. It's not the performance car like the BMW but like you said good equipment and great value.
Drove the X3 Diesel at the plant this year and the 535d last year. The Torque is exciting. I'm sure once the Diesels hit the lots and after some test drives the car will be a great addition to the BMW family.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Nice article Jonathan, can't wait to hear your impressions of the new 7er. :thumbup:

Erik


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Please BMW, bring the 123d to the US.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Please BMW, bring the 123d to the US.


I am hoping to get more time with this one - when I do, I'll post more details on it.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

JSpira said:


> I am hoping to get more time with this one - when I do, I'll post more details on it.


Thanks....info on if/when it is coming would be nice too.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Thanks....info on if/when it is coming would be nice too.


I wish I knew. It was apparently in a parking lot accident and didn't make it to the NE when the other diesels came.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

1 series diesels would be great. 1 series 5 door diesels would get me to the BMW dealer this week...


----------



## EddieNYC (May 11, 2007)

But are the new "common-rail" diesels have the same maintenance costs and issues as old reliable (eg: Merc's TDs prior to 2000) ones?


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

JSpira said:


> None of the diesels I tested had any exhaust even remotely resembling that :dunno:


Were you driving in it or behind it? It only happens when you put your foot down though, not when cruising. But, from me, who likes to drive occasionally with my foot to the floor, I would be too embarresed to pass the other car chucking out black smoke :thumbdwn:

Cars are not supposed to smoke if they are healthy


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Beemaboy said:


> Were you driving in it or behind it? It only happens when you put your foot down though, not when cruising. But, from me, who likes to drive occasionally with my foot to the floor, I would be too embarresed to pass the other car chucking out black smoke :thumbdwn:
> 
> Cars are not supposed to smoke if they are healthy


During my tests, I was of course in the car. But I have driven behind thousands of cars in Europe and not noticed any black smoke coming out of the diesel cars even when they accelerated.


----------



## Beemaboy (Jun 1, 2006)

JSpira said:


> During my tests, I was of course in the car. But I have driven behind thousands of cars in Europe and not noticed any black smoke coming out of the diesel cars even when they accelerated.


I dont know then. Maybe I have just driven behind people who dont take car of their diesel cars...
I do know that personally I will never buy a diesel car until the technology had progressed far enough that there is not even a slight hint of smoke coming out the exhaust. I am just a stick for a car that does not have anything visible coming out the exhaust...


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

i was wondering how BMW would force owners to comply with the emissions law once the urea tank runs out

so, according to USA Today who just reviewed the 335d, the car warns you 1,000 miles before urea tank is empty that the car needs service, that's it...

then, once you pass 1,000 miles, the car WON'T RESTART :rofl:

so, if my wife ignores the warning for a few hundred miles too long, which almost everyone does with service indicators, and once you dismiss the warning I don't know if it comes back, you could be stranded

better hope that warning interval doesn't ever malfunction, or that you don't dismiss or forget the warning, or your wife doesn't, and then you find out too late and you're not close enough to a dealer to get the tank re-filled

or god forbid an emergency situation arises and the computer locks you out

***********************************************

BMW diesels headed for the U.S. will also be idiot-proofed with a special valve in the fuel inlet pipe that stays closed so no fuel can be dispensed from anything but a regulation 24mm diesel fuel nozzle. Woe be the poor idiot who runs out of gas alongside the road, though -- better carry a gas can with a 24mm neck, possibly made of metal, to close the two contacts that release the fueling flap. (Only 43% of gas stations in the US currently carry diesel, and it is currently about $1.00 more expensive than its premium counterpart in many areas).

The selective-catalytic reduction agent that Mercedes calls AdBlue is known as Diesel Exhaust Fluid in the BMW service department, and it'll cost roughly $10/gallon after the free-maintenance period (4 years/50,000 miles or with a 6 year extended plan available at extra cost). The car will illuminate a yellow warning lamp with 2.5 liters remaining (roughly 1000 miles of driving). The driver is warned that the engine will not restart again after the range drops to zero.


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

The fill time is about a year so it should co-inside with regular maintenance. It's like locking your keys in the car. You USUALLY only do it once and then you learn your lesson.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Didnt want to create a new thread

I found interesting PDF from other forums. LINK


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

Beemaboy said:


> I do know that personally I will never buy a diesel car until the technology had progressed far enough that there is not even a slight hint of smoke coming out the exhaust. I am just a stick for a car that does not have anything visible coming out the exhaust...


your 335d is at the dealership smokelessly waiting:thumbup:


----------

